# Brachy Parvi collection



## Roy (Aug 20, 2008)

Having a look through the greenhouse this morning I had a bit of a count up on how many Brachy & Parvi plants I had. I was surprized at the number even though I had bought some new seedlings recently.
This is what I came up with. 

bellatulum x 4
hangianum x 2
micranthum x hangianum = Liberty Taiwan x 3
leuco x hangianum = Wossner Favourite x 3
armeniacum x hangianum = Wossner China Moon x 10
conco-bellatulum x hangianum = Wossner Giant x 1
Sierra Lace x Wellesleyanum = Snow Walker x 2
Wellesleyanum x James Bacon x 1
bellatulum x Psyche = Helice x 1
niveum x hangianum = Chou-Yi Yuki x 1
Psyche x 2
Greyi x 6
Conco-bellatulum x delenatii = Yospur x 1
Ho Chi Minh x 2
armeniacum x Conco-bellatulum = Lake Shinsei x 1
Magic Lantern x 5
malipoense x 2
micranthum x 2
delenatii x niveum = Deception 2 x 1
Lynley Koopowitz x 3
delenatii x 1
emersonii x micranthum = Lola Bird x 3
Conco-bellatulum x 2
concolor x 2
niveum x 3
S. Gratrix x 2
Vanda M Pearman x 4

Brachy or Parvi crossed other,

Harold Koopowitz x 12
Golddollar x parishii x 2
Rolfei x 3
Golddollar x 4
bellatulum x stonei = Paris x 2


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice collection... You can give away whatever you have excess off to me...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2008)

great selection Roy; hope, we 'll see a lot of picts.!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like you've got some challenges there!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh the injustice! Look at all the hangianum crosses! But, no jackii!?!?


----------



## Roy (Aug 21, 2008)

Eric, I personally don't like jackii. To me its just a poor malipoense. BTW, the Kew list of Monocotledons still list it as P.malipoense var Jackii.
The hangianum X's definitely grow better than hang' itself.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know, some of those red hangs! :drool:


----------



## Roy (Aug 21, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I don't know, some of those red hangs! :drool:



I know what you mean Eric but some how, I / we need to get plants that will grow and master the growing of them. There must be a way but I haven't found it yet. At the moment its like me trying to grow Disa. I acquire a lot of empty pots rapidly.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> Eric, I personally don't like jackii. To me its just a poor malipoense. BTW, the Kew list of Monocotledons still list it as P.malipoense var Jackii.



Paph malipoense var jackii would grow on you if you gave a medium to good one a chance. I wasn't thrilled with it at first myself on blooming a 1 growth plant, but after reblooming the same plant a few times It got better as the plant matured to multiple growths. The fragrance is even different than malipoense.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you move?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> I know what you mean Eric but some how, I / we need to get plants that will grow and master the growing of them. There must be a way but I haven't found it yet. At the moment its like me trying to grow Disa. I acquire a lot of empty pots rapidly.



well, I also end up with empty pots trying to grow disas but at least they empty a bit more slowly.... maybe because it is cooler in general here than where you are (I'm assuming)


----------



## Roy (Aug 22, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Paph malipoense var jackii would grow on you if you gave a medium to good one a chance. I wasn't thrilled with it at first myself on blooming a 1 growth plant, but after reblooming the same plant a few times It got better as the plant matured to multiple growths. The fragrance is even different than malipoense.



Leo, I understand the growing on of a plant and maybe I should try one or 2 but the only jackii's available at the moment are 50 - 75mm L/S. If I can get a bigger clone I'll try it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2008)

That's huge!  Well it would be if it were a thaianum!


----------



## Roy (Aug 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> That's huge!  Well it would be if it were a thaianum!



I'd rather have thaianum !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albert (Aug 23, 2008)

great selection, any plants for sale
cheers
Albert
Mission Beach, Australia


----------



## Roy (Aug 23, 2008)

Not yet Albert, these are my challange plants. The challange is to grow and flower them, they're growing ok so far but not many of them are at flowering size yet.


----------

